# Botanical visit to China



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2013)

I was made aware of this trip through a native orchid conference email list, and it turns out that the Perners are the hosts of the trip.

Information about the trip can be found on the info pdf

it's over 5mb and has amazing images of native cyps in situ, in flower! :drool: 
anyone who would like to sponsor me for this trip I could also look around for paphs and determine if those vietnamese paphs are actually growing in china, naturally


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Charles, my sponsorship check is in the mail dude - but you have to sponsor me in return! Dr. Perner does great trips and I've told myself to squirrel enough money away to go on one and here goes another year I'll miss the chance... ah....

Besides, who can take 2 weeks off work at that time of year - hell, any time? Maybe when I've got 3 teeth left in my head!:rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2013)

i'm off from work right now  maybe someone can sponsor a private trip right away


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2013)

Sell your body! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2013)

i think i'll pass...

tom, i'll pay for your plane ticket to china, if you'll pay for mine...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 8, 2013)

Not that I have much/any money to donate to cause, but if I did have a few dollars to give to the cause, how would/should I go about giving money?

Those photos are stunning. I'd love to be a part of the effort to send you on such a wonderful trip if only for the gratification of seeing the photos that you'd take.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 9, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> tom, i'll pay for your plane ticket to china, if you'll pay for mine...



Hey Charles, wow that just ain't fair!



mrhappyrotter said:


> Not that I have much/any money to donate to cause, but if I did have a few dollars to give to the cause, how would/should I go about giving money?
> 
> Those photos are stunning. I'd love to be a part of the effort to send you on such a wonderful trip if only for the gratification of seeing the photos that you'd take.



Ooh, ooh, pick me, pick me!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2013)

looks very interesting


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Not that I have much/any money to donate to cause, but if I did have a few dollars to give to the cause, how would/should I go about giving money?



PM me your credit card #, experation date, and the three digit number on back of card.
You're in good hands.:evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2013)

Clark said:


> PM me your credit card #, experation date, and the three digit number on back of card.
> You're in good hands.:evil:



hey, your lenses are all telephoto; if the orchid was growing up on a cliff then you'd be all set!:rollhappy: actually, though I have macro lenses my camera has a small receiver plate (not the full-sized one on prof. cameras) so that scenario makes my 40 and 105 mm lenses into like 70 and 130; hard to get nice, wide-angle images (though I guess a sponsor could buy me a new camera setup, or ..... )

at the moment I wouldn't be able to accept any donations, but at future time might be possible. but just the thought that someone might actually take me seriously is very nice, though 

maybe buying a plane ticket on layaway.... 

though seriously if someone wanted to take me seriously, i'm sure some way could be found (what the heck)




KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ooh, ooh, pick me, pick me!


tom's plane ticket 'would' be a lot cheaper than mine, though.... 

 can you imagine someone actually sponsoring someone for something like that?! many of the 'western' worlds' botanical treasures have come from this region of china, or nearby in mountainous areas that were spared from the ravages of glaciers


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2013)

I have macro lens for while, maybe five years.
Funny you mention macro, been window shopping this puppy for the last two weekends-
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/183199-USA/Canon_2540A002_Macro_Photo_MP_E_65mm.html

Can't decide between lens, or pony ride on P-51 Mustang this year. 
Lens would need other gadgets to make work.
Pony ride is 35 minutes.
hmmmm.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2013)

lens won't make you yell, 'wahoooooooo!!!'  (for 35 minutes, and then a few more after you're back on the ground)

I read the reviews; the page took a while to load (dialup, safari not so good). it looks like a fine piece of equipment, but not if you are going to have objects that move, or you are afraid of dust inside of it. you definitely would need a slide rail, and a good one without slop, and then lots of time to fiddle around. since no real focus and high zoom (if you use the high zoom; if not then not worth the money), that makes the depth of field very small. if your bug, butterfly or flower is moving then it would be a pain, and if you are taking standard, up-close flower or other pictures then likely you wouldn't want to use or pay for the zoom. but, if you want still, excellent micro-zooms and want to get into very up close for lots of images to make the cost worth it, then why not (unless you are concerned about dust inside of the lens and then cleaning)


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2013)

This is the other gadget to use with rail.
http://www.zerenesystems.com/cms/home

I know, the pony ride one just shows up and pays. This macro thing, one has to work at it.
The other thing about this lens, the subject has to be lit up. So some dollars for some lighting.


----------

